# A truly Global Challenge



## infonote (Jun 27, 2006)

The idea of ordinary people undertaking tough sailing and yacht racing challenges is not a new one. Every year more and more ordinary people with no previous ocean racing experience are signing up for sailing adventures and round the world racing for the 'Experience of a Lifetime.' But what of those who want more than 'an experience' - how about really learning yacht racing skills and tactics, competing against other experienced crews and training hard with a dedicated team on performance race yachts in well known regattas and offshore races?

http://www.sail-world.com/index.cfm?SEID=2&Nid=28102&SRCID=0&ntid=0&tickeruid=0&tickerCID=0


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Has anyone participated in this? is this a viable means of breaking into the offshore racing scene?


----------

